# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Where Do YOU Buy Dart Frogs?

## Frog Tropics

For several years now, we've had a brick and mortar store and only recently (last two years) began selling dart frogs online and attending expos.  To our surprise, the online store has become almost our biggest seller of dart frogs.  Meanwhile, although we meet a lot of great people at expos, we have not sold as many frogs as we originally expected at expos (hit and miss).  I'm curious, where do most people go when they're looking for dart frogs...?  Online?  Retail pet store?  At expos?  Other...?  Thank you!

----------


## KingCam

If I were going to buy dart frogs it would be from a reputible online supplier.  I would never trust a pet store to keep dart frogs in proper conditions, and I don't know of any expos in my area.  I think there might be one like once a year, but who wants to wait around for that?!

----------


## Frog Tropics

Thanks KingCam!  Good info!

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

There are some very reputable breeders in your area  :Smile:

----------


## Frog Tropics

We get that--we've been one of them for over a decade. Just curious as to the changing tide of how people seem to buy dart frogs over the years. Thank you.

----------


## Pluke

If I were to buy Dart frogs I'd probably first try to get them at an expo so I can see them in person first and to avoid shipping costs.. or I'd drive an hour to Josh's frogs, I'd only consider having frogs shipped as a last resort or if I absolutely had to have THAT specific frog. I don't have any darts yet, but I do plan to have some in the future.

----------


## Frog Tropics

So you place a high premium on in-person sales. Good info. Thank you!

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

I buy mine from reputable breeders and experienced fellow hobbyists. Searching through vendor/breeder feedback on these forums is a good way to find good frogs.

-Christian

----------


## Kevin

I strictly get my dart frogs from reputable breeders in my area. 

If i was forced to receive frogs from shipping. Once again,
it would be from a highly reputable breeder from forums like this one.

My .02

-Kevin

----------


## Grasspupper

I have been wanting to buy more dart frogs, and my only option seems to be from an online breeder. I have recently discovered a couple who are starting to breed darts in my area, but they have just started and I sort of know them. I feel they wouldn't be dedicated to proper breeding of anything.

----------


## reptilia5

Josh'sfrogs.com Great site with everything you need to know to get started in keeping dart frogs.

----------


## slimninj4

I got mine from Craigslist.  Found a wonderful person that was getting rid of some of their collection.  4 frogs for 125$.  I am so happy.

----------


## pissedbudgie

For me, I prefer to visit a reputable fellow hobyist where I can see the frogs I am intending to buy first, even if that does involve me travelling 100 miles to get there. Before Making the actual purchase I take a good look over not only the frogs I am buying, but any other frogs kept by them and talk to them about their frogs getting as much info as possible about what the frogs and froglets have been fed and any supliments given and how often. That way I can physically see the conditions they and the other frogs are kept in and can make my own informed descision on the quality or lack thereof of what I am getting. I don't like buying over the internet where they are shipped to me, I hate to think of what they go through whist being shipped to me. I also don't buy from pet shops as they are generally housed in terrible (in my opinion) conditions by people who have no idea how to care for them or don't care.

But this is just me.

Just realised I must be the customer from hell  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Lynn

US

Frogs main

Home | Understory Enterprises

Rainforest Junky's | Specializing in captive bred amphibians


If your are interested in P terribilis 'mints' : I'm happy to share the 'private' breeders name and contact info- not listed above

Welcome to ReptileExpo.com

Northwestern Berks Reptile Show | Home

http://www.eastcoastreptilesuperexpos.com/

http://www.repticon.com/

Lynn

----------


## frogfreaks

Face to face is very important to us. Seeing the frogs in person too. That said, I have purchased frogs sight unseen before.

----------


## Geo

I obtain my Mantella Betsileo from Understory Enterprises, a Canadian PDF breeder that has been around for 13 years and very involved in conservation and frog welfare. If you youtube their name you will come across numerous videos of people who have ordered beautiful and healthy PDFs from them. I have a preference to see the creature before purchasing but I live in a region that only has a couple small towns and one local petshop that stocks a very limited array of critters.

----------


## slimninj4

Just went to the NOVA expo this weekend and it sucked. Only 1 vendor with frogs.  I was hoping for a larger selection.  Plus I wanted to get some plants and wood for my tank too.  back to going online.

----------


## Lynn

Here are a few suggestions:

Understroy Enterprises
Dart Frogs for Sale | Understory Enterprises

(Michael Novy ) Rainforest Junkies
Rain Forest Junky's

Home Page - Dendrobati  (Brad Martin) 

Shawn Harrington 
https://www.facebook.com/FrogWhisperer
Frogs for sale. - Poison Dart Forum - Page 1

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Geo

For Canadians there is no better company to obtain your frogs from then UE (Understory Enterprises). They have very healthy specimens, decent prices, fast and safe delivery, very knowledgeable and doing a lot on the side line to help amphibians rather then be just sellers.

----------


## carsona246

I check reputable breeders on the forum, and typically purchase through contacts made on forums.  I know for the fish/salamander's I have purchased an online presence on the forum I use helps quite a bit. I purchased some salamanders from a breeder on caudata.org, and one of my main motivators for choosing that breeder was that he had been known to give good advice, so I  know I could get feedback/advice if needed.  One issue I have had in the past with online fish breeders is that they tend to be unreachable the second they get your money, so I'm a little more picky now.

----------

